# Who can tell me of the "WHOLESALE PRICE" of the 5D Mark III



## newjerseykita (May 8, 2012)

I'm buying through a warehouse and they said the price was $3,400 who can help me confirm this, or tell me if they're lying.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2012)

You have to understand the book keeping tricks that are used to define the term wholesale. Many warehouse companies factor in damaged goods and returns as part of the cost of a item. That makes sense, since they do have to account for the cost of those items.

Thus, if they paid $3300 for a camera but included $100 for returns and breakage, they would say their cost was $3400.

My local dealer, (a small one) said his markup was 6%, which would be a cost of $3290 based on a $3500 camera. However, I did not ask him if he included returns and losses in the calculation.


----------



## newjerseykita (May 8, 2012)

The company i deal with i believe uses drop ship websites so returns really aren't a option. They're also known to rip people off over the internet, i just want to know i'm getting the actual wholesale price from them.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 8, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> The company i deal with i believe uses drop ship websites so returns really aren't a option. They're also known to rip people off over the internet, i just want to know i'm getting the actual wholesale price from them.



I don't know. Some places gave $169 off the kit and still made a profit on the kits (5D3+24-105).


----------



## wockawocka (May 8, 2012)

The cost price in Hong Kong is around $3500 as in, trade price to the reseller.


----------



## NormanBates (May 8, 2012)

I know that a 7% markup is common on computer parts, so 6% on a camera (which loses value at a slightly slower pace) sounds reasonable

that means $3300 for the body-only, $3960 on the 24-105 kit


----------



## photophreek (May 8, 2012)

Is the warehouse that you are getting the $3400 price from an authorized Canon reseller? If the warehouse is not authorized, then the warehouse cannot buy from Canon at the Canon wholesale price to it's dealers. 

I'm only guessing, but the warehouse may have purchased some open box and added a small markup. I'd also speculate the warehouse has very little stock. It is my understanding that the wholesale price from Canon to authorized dealers for the 5d Mk III(body only) is around $3000.


----------



## emag (May 8, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> ....... They're also known to rip people off over the internet.......



It's your money......but I'd just avoid them and deal with someone more reputable, even if it costs a few more bucks. Just my $.02


----------



## odie (May 8, 2012)

The price is HK$24980 from CPS Hong Kong
for the body


----------



## digito (May 8, 2012)

odie said:


> The price is HK$24980 from CPS Hong Kong
> for the body



The price is impressive.
May I know more about this CPS. I may go to HK this month and get one.
thanks.


----------



## Seanlucky (May 8, 2012)

I can't mention my wholesale price here in Canada, but there is very little markup on Canon products, at least on bodies and lenses. Things like batteries and other accesories have a bit more markup.

It's kind of like futureshop making next to nothing off of apple products.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 10, 2012)

Seanlucky said:


> I can't mention my wholesale price here in Canada, but there is very little markup on Canon products, at least on bodies and lenses. Things like batteries and other accesories have a bit more markup.
> 
> It's kind of like futureshop making next to nothing off of apple products.



I actually don't mind buying gear at FS. They price match and minus 10% of the difference. I'm kinda pumped because I have almost 2 g's in gift cards.


----------



## odie (May 30, 2012)

digito said:


> odie said:
> 
> 
> > The price is HK$24980 from CPS Hong Kong
> ...



I think it's a warehouse price and I doubt they will sell it at that price unless you personally own a shop selling their goods. Furthermore the body only is still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 31, 2012)

When I worked in photo retail cameras were frequently sold with no mark up. The prices were fixed by the supplier who owned the stock until it was rung through the till. Our money was made in D&P, filters, batteries, memory and warranties. The staff price on our own brand stuff was typically 70% less, film D&P was like 80% less, in comparison the staff price on big brand camera gear was usually higher than the retail price.

If you wonder why there seems to be consistent pricing between retailers this is why.
If you wonder why all the small retailers are going broke (no own brand accessories, less film D&P) this is also why.
This is also why you get so many 'extra value' packages that include rucksacks or a tripod and a memory card and cleaning kit... it's the only way the shops can make money. 

Your best bet of a saving, and I don't necessarily condone this, is to get grey imports, but do bear in mind there are frequently hidden taxes and handling charges and warranty issues.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 31, 2012)

P.S. If I'm found hanging under a bridge with my bowels hanging out then I guess I shouldn't have broken the omerta!

My advice, always:

If you can, buy used, privately if you are confident checking for mould, battery leakage and known issues with specific models. I have no qualms at all buying used lenses or flashguns.

If you are one of these people who must buy the latest and buy it new, then wait at least 3 months. The bugs are fixed and the price has usually dropped.

Look at who is doing grey imports. Check they are actually posting from within your border. if you can do without 100 languages in the menu and don't mind stupid names like 'kiss' or 'rebel' then you can save yourself 25% easily.

Buy your memory from amazon. Make sure it ships from Amazon and not an affiliate. 

Energizer and Calumet spare batteries work for me.

Hoya green filters are as good as any. There's a mucky great lowpass filter on your sensor. Hoya green filters really are fine in this context.

Try it in a shop. Buy it online.

I hear footsteps....


----------



## shemeck (May 31, 2012)

$3071 and im not making this number up


----------

